# Yoke on a goat.



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been told if I put a yoke on my escapes that they won't be able to escape the fence. One goes under and one goes over 4ft chainlink fence. Does this work? Is it safe?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it will stop the one going over. Dunno about under.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I think he (wether) just goes over to be with her.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

A yolk will stop the under and threw. I have done it. The over though you need to add another line to the top some how.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Sound like the yokes on you. Lol. I crack myself up. Forgive me 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I decided not to do the yoke. I put a harness on her and have her on a 20 ft run. I have moved her to a Little Tykes Cabin for a house and it is far enough away from anything that she will not get tangled, but still in the barn yard with the other animals. I tried putting the other two goats in with her tonight, but they were being mean to her. I close her in at night still wearing the harness, but not attached to anything. I just checked on her and she is settled in. the other two are sleeping in a pile of leaves in the front yard. I went to put them in the barn, but wasn't up to carrying either of the little chubby brats... I love them, but they are pulling a stubborn tantrum on me. So they can sleep in a big pile with the dog and cats. 

I do let Athena the baby of the run when I'm outside to watch her.


----------

